# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## xEaGle (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 geben könnte, würde das Spiel gerne antesten, bevor ich es mir kaufe 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
xEaGle


----------

